# Maybe the oldest surviving woodworking shop?



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I just went to the FWW website and noticed this article. I thought some of you might be interested.

Here's another article.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

cool


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I posted about this last week. The newer article with the pictures is nice.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

that is really great, i would love to be one of the folks who get to go in there and re discover this wood working shop…what a find…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry, Russell, I didn't see your post. I love to go in old buildings like that.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*GRACIAS-GRACIAS-GRACIAS!!!!!
UN ARTÍCULO HERMOSO E INSPIRADOR ;-)
YO HABÍA VISTO ALGO EN EL BLOG DE Peter Follansbee
PERO TODO ÉSTE MATERIAL ES MUCHO MÁS 
GRACIAS DE NUEVO CARPINTERO *


----------

